

Tesla Vs BBC: Top Gear Planned Dead Electric Car Shot Before Test - drusenko
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/31/tesla-bbc-scripted/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2392590>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386692>

